# Firewall blocks my internet connection :/



## Endly10 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello, 
I've been using my laptop for like 3 weeks now, and 2 days ago it started acting weird. (by weird I mean my internet doesn't work anymore)
I have an UPC internet connection and my laptop connects via a ''router''.
Everything is OK with the router and stuff because I can connect to it with my phone and also with any other laptop.
The problem is somewhere at my firewall I guess.
I am connected to the network and have excellent connection, but I don't have internet acces. 
It says: Standardgateway not available. 
Also, I have tried a lot of things, rebooting my router, reset it to factory settings. I have tried a lot of things with my laptop, too.
Nothing works though. 

I did find a way to get an internet connection, the only way I can get online is to shut off my firewall. But then my anti-virus goes crazy blabla firewall turned off.. And when I turn it on again, my internet connection falls back to: Standardgateway not available.

This is sooooo annoying.. It used to work fine and now it just doesn't -_-.
I would appreciate any support or any ideas..
My laptop is set Dutch though so I hope i've translated this text good.

For any more info just ask, I'll be glad to give it.

Looking forward to any replies.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Is this a wired or wireless issue? Have you tried both?

List and Name all Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software installed from the problematic computer.

Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd, press enter. From the command prompt (black screen), Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


----------



## n3vino (Dec 3, 2008)

Have you tried connecting through another network? We had a laptop that stopped connecting. I think it said network not availbable or words to that effect. It turned out to be the wireless card. The laptop was replaced and it works.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what firewall are you using?
sounds like you have configured it to block internet traffic. solution is to not do that.


----------

